# Worst things you've heard someone say in a gym?



## KitchenGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

Was at a bench earlier and a guy came up an asked if he could use one of the dumbbells, he already had two the same weight but he said he wanted them to look the same?! Ha

couldnt help but laugh!


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Bend over there mate, your glutes are looking FANTASTIC


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

KitchenGuy said:


> Was at a bench earlier and a guy came up an asked if he could use one of the dumbbells, he already had two the same weight but he said he wanted them to look the same?! Ha
> 
> couldnt help but laugh!


Haha I can actually kind of understant that in an OCD way. For instance I woldn't like a cast iron plate on one side and a plastic on the other. Would annoy me!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Do you want me to use lube or go dry?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

"Take maximuscle its the best protein ever, one shake a day and i never feel sore the next day. I hadda be careful though too much of it gave me headache's"

^ summit along these lines, felt like throwing the db's i was using at him


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I had a guy come up to me (me being a 6'1 21stone strongman) who was 12st and about 5'6 this was the convo

Him - "I am thinking of doing a course"

Me - "Okay"

Him - "I want to be as big as you in two months, what can I take?"

Me - "This is a gym not Hogwarts mate"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

" can l buy your underwear when you finish training "

- - - Updated - - -

" can l buy your underwear when you finish training "


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

***Duplicated post****


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

'Then we will do some over head presses for back as well'


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> I had a guy come up to me (me being a 6'1 21stone strongman) who was 12st and about 5'6 this was the convo
> 
> Him - "I am thinking of doing a course"
> 
> ...


Should of told him to take creatine haha 

or maybe cell tech


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

I heard a guy the other week talking to guys about how he has been sorting his diet for bulking and then 5 minutes later heard him saying "I don't take them protein shakes cos I just get too big too quick"???. Oh and he was about 12 stone max.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> I had a guy come up to me (me being a 6'1 21stone strongman) who was 12st and about 5'6 this was the convo
> 
> Him - "I am thinking of doing a course"
> 
> ...


Must be a big Fcuking gym, I heard that twice from here!

- - - Updated - - -



Milky said:


> " can l buy your underwear when you finish training "
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> " can l buy your underwear when you finish training "


How much dI'd u get for them mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> Must be a big Fcuking gym, I heard that twice from here!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> How much dI'd u get for them mate?


£25.....

:lol:

My god the thought !

- - - Updated - - -



Pain2Gain said:


> Must be a big Fcuking gym, I heard that twice from here!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> How much dI'd u get for them mate?


£25.....

:lol:

My god the thought !


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Theres a guy at our gym who see things in the mirror that we dont...

....Told two lads.....my arms arent small,they just look small because my shoulders are that big it just creates the illusion of them looking small. :nono:

- - - Updated - - -

Theres a guy at our gym who see things in the mirror that we dont...

....Told two lads.....my arms arent small,they just look small because my shoulders are that big it just creates the illusion of them looking small. :nono:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This double posting needs sorting out.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Milky said:


> This double posting needs sorting out.


Arrgh,,......Do iiit...do itt nowwwww.


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

Some lad screaming when he chopped his finger off on a squatting rack


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

DazG said:


> Some lad screaming when he chopped his finger off on a squatting rack


You serious?

Someone actually using the squat rack


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

Funniest thing I've seen is when some lad probs 18 or so was flexing his skinny legs for about 30mins taking his top off showing his little chunky belly off and walking around like he wanted to kill someone go on the leg press he stacked it with 2x20kg plates either side and he proceeded in lifting and lowering and then he went to give an almighty push and fail he yelped and got him self stuck, so after chuckling to my self for a minute I decided to help him out. He doesn't go round flexing no more


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> £25.....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tight bastard..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> I had a guy come up to me (me being a 6'1 21stone strongman) who was 12st and about 5'6 this was the convo
> 
> Him - "I am thinking of doing a course"
> 
> ...


Got people like that in my gym to they cant even answer what they eat throughout the day, and god forbid i give them guidance on how to do a movement proper. They actually get offended cause in their head throwing their back out doing DB curls is right...


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

Serious he was 17 he did it on the support bars and he's gone down he's rolled the bar over his head and kept hold of it unfortunately his hand was in the way crushed most of it and chopped one off. Every credit tho the lad got a bag for his finger got his mate to make him a reefer whilst he waited for an ambulance


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

On Wednesday this Polish bodybuilder came up to me after I did a set of squats. He said squatting heavy is bad for your back and that you should only squat on the smith machine :no:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

DazG said:


> Serious he was 17 he did it on the support bars and he's gone down he's rolled the bar over his head and kept hold of it unfortunately his hand was in the way crushed most of it and chopped one off. Every credit tho the lad got a bag for his finger got his mate to make him a reefer whilst he waited for an ambulance


Sounds bad  i can imagine it been agony for the shoulders too :/


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cub said:


> On Wednesday this Polish bodybuilder came up to me after I did a set of squats. He said squatting heavy is bad for your back and that you should only squat on the smith machine :no:


Well then you say say p!ss off CURVA PITSHKA means fawking cawnt in polish


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't think his shoulders wer on his mind tho! At least he could do that trick ya grandad used to do pretending his finger went all the way up his nose


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> Tight bastard..


To be honest I don't think you'd want them, they're pretty crusty!

- - - Updated - - -



Milky said:


> Tight bastard..


To be honest I don't think you'd want them, they're pretty crusty!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DazG said:


> Some lad screaming when he chopped his finger off on a squatting rack


Jesus ! Now thats hardcore! :tongue:


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Jesus ! Now thats hardcore! :tongue:


Do you think he was trying to cut weight?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DazG said:


> Do you think he was trying to cut weight?


Yes must try this now thats what i call a cutting diet


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Well then you say say p!ss off CURVA PITSHKA means fawking cawnt in polish


He would of kicked my head in! He was pretty big, very muscular.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cub said:


> He would of kicked my head in! He was pretty big, very muscular.


Providing he has nuts kick them and run


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

cub said:


> He would of kicked my head in! He was pretty big, very muscular.


Polish always seem to be xD


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Some 15st walrus of a woman the other week saying she didn't put weights on the bars because she didn't want to "bulk up and look to musclely"


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> Polish always seem to be xD


Few at work, really popular over there.

Mariusz puzianovski (excuse spelling) is like a god.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Mez said:


> Few at work, really popular over there.
> 
> Mariusz puzianovski (excuse spelling) is like a god.


Im part Polish 

Not Polish enough to be huge though


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

"Zyzz", "Alpha" or "aesthetics"

any of the above entitles you to get a dumbell round the head


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

Guy next to me at the gym took some 30kg dumbbells off the rack, went to his bench to do shoulder press. he was pretty skinny, I thought fair play mate if you're lifting them.

Then he turned to his mate and said 'can you spot me, I've gone up to thirties now'. The spotter then proceeds to physically lift his arms up from beneath on the very 1st rep! In fact, the spotter looked more knackered than him! The lad then drops them, goes 'whoooooooh! Yes, nailed it!'. I burst out laughing and suffered their evil glares the rest of the session lol


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Overheard 2 guys LOUDLY talking about being on gear ....

"You get used to it after a while "

"yeah I don't mind jabbing stuff in my a*se at all to be honest ":scared:

I think they were talking about gear anyway :crying:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

cub said:


> He would of kicked my head in! He was pretty big, very muscular.


Tell him " she me power" or "lish me laska"

Not the correct spelling, just the way to pronounce it. Hell leave you alone then ; )


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Paul.B. said:


> Tell him " she me power" or "lish me laska"
> 
> Not the correct spelling, just the way to pronounce it. Hell leave you alone then ; )


Hmm I'm not so sure! That wink at the end makes me think it's something else man...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

cub said:


> Hmm I'm not so sure! That wink at the end makes me think it's something else man...


Your a wise one u r


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheeky.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Speaking to a young lad earlier today actually, talking about routines as you do, he told me his, I asked where his leg day was and he replied....

"I play football on a Thursday so don't need a leg session in here"


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

Was giving someone a induction one day,and he called the preacher curl.......a prayer chair:innocent:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Headphones in - can't hear the tosh!!

I do get tired of hearing people running on about spin classes in the changing rooms though...


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

cub said:


> Hmm I'm not so sure! That wink at the end makes me think it's something else man...


It's just a polite way of telling him you know what you're doing.. :whistling:


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Calling the rope pull down the "donkey bollocks"


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

J H said:


> Calling the rope pull down the "donkey bollocks"


Lol I actually like that one


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol I actually like that one


Makes me laugh everytime. Cant call them anything else now!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

J H said:


> Calling the rope pull down the "donkey bollocks"


Training triceps will never be the same for me lol


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

newbie staring at big lads squatting with a smug look on his face.....says..."you dont need to train legs when your already doing cardio"

was utterly amazed


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

A 50 year old vet lifter, very good body for 50, used to powerlift said to 2 young lads "if you dont get your protein within 35 minutes of training then youv pretty much wasted your workout"

I nearly decapitated myself with the barbell i was that shocked.

Just wanted to headbutt the wall if im honest.

- - - Updated - - -



Raptor said:


> Training triceps will never be the same for me lol


Ahahaaaaahahahahhhhhhhaaahaaahahahahahahaha ****!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Edit:quoted wrong post. And wtf is going on with the 'updated' and double posting?


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Raptor said:



> Training triceps will never be the same for me lol


Guna nip to the farm instead because its closer then the gym?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Cant beat giving the bollocks a good tug


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL I always laugh at the fat chicks slugging a litre of powerade whilst walking on a treadmill.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I once ate a monkey's balls and got big...............................................


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Captain-splooge said:


> Guna nip to the farm instead because its closer then the gym?


Good idea, it will probs try and run too and the machine don't do that


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

I love that when they say about "you have to get your protein in the magical hour window after your workout, or it won't work"

I always have visions of people panicing in the showers and forgetting to wash the soap off, just to get back to make up a shake.

says me walking out the gym with a can a tuna and a fork.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Generally don't hear anything as I have headphones in.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> A 50 year old vet lifter, very good body for 50, used to powerlift said to 2 young lads "if you dont get your protein within 35 minutes of training then youv pretty much wasted your workout"
> 
> I nearly decapitated myself with the barbell i was that shocked.
> 
> ...


Is it not true that you need to get your intake of protein within half an hour or so of workout ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

DeadpoolX said:


> Is it not true that you need to get your intake of protein within half an hour or so of workout ?


I think it's a load of marketing sh!te!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Worse thing I've heard is

"Damn my dyslexia. Wrong Jim"


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

latblaster said:


> I think it's a load of marketing sh!te!


I have to admit I have been in the - "must get protein within 30 mins club ":wacko:

That's the beauty of this forum , learning all the time :thumb:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There's a pp called 'Anabolic Window' p!ssed myself when I saw it.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

A guy telling me that he got gyno from taking Tribilus WTF.

Also telling me that the reason he uses epistane only because it has an AI in it.

Tried to explain but wouldn't listen


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

The sound on the tendon in my knee going as I was walking to the leg press with 2 plates in my hands. Then consequently the sound of me hitting the floor.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

My gym is part of a college so each year you get 16yo starting out, this one kid looked at the squat rack (bar set for squats) and asked his mate if it was for his chest. Same kid said this to his mate in the changing room "Wow you're hench bro, take a picture and send it to my facebook." I couldn't contain my laughter, his mate looked well embarassed.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

DeadpoolX said:


> Is it not true that you need to get your intake of protein within half an hour or so of workout ?


Your body and energy levels are depleted post workout, so it is generally a good idea to get a double dose of protein in during that time.

It won't effect your workout or your gains like some people advocate, but it's a solid time to get some extra protein in, especially when your aiming for 2.2g per pound of bodyweight.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Ripebear said:


> Your body and energy levels are depleted post workout, so it is generally a good idea to get a double dose of protein in during that time.
> 
> It won't effect your workout or your gains like some people advocate, but it's a solid time to get some extra protein in, especially when your aiming for 2.2g per pound of bodyweight.


oh dear.....


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> Im part Polish


Obviously not the lower part :tongue:


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

TommyFire said:


> oh dear.....


X2


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just had a fella in the gym telling me he's spending £150 a month on GH coz he cant diet.


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

My mate "Biff" who came with me to the gym for one session. He initially announced in his broadest Byker Wall twang "I divvun't believe in doing owt ower strenous" before doing a few sets of bench then letting me know he was popping out between sets for "a bacon butty and a tab" (Regal King Size naturally).


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> Just had a fella in the gym telling me he's spending £150 a month on GH coz he cant diet.


Can I have this guys number please?He seems very knowledgeable and it seems like a good idea,the route I need to follow


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

TommyFire said:


> Obviously not the lower part :tongue:


Everyone be hating on my legs :001_tt2:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

DeadpoolX said:


> I have to admit I have been in the - "must get protein within 30 mins club ":wacko:
> 
> That's the beauty of this forum , learning all the time :thumb:


You could eat all of your daily macros in 1 sitting, at any time of the day, and you will notice no difference to gains or performance. As lb said, all marketing bullcrap


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

I might also add a few other hearings

'zyzz does these so they must be good'. This was shouted loudly by a lad I know which left me feeling rather embarrassed and to which I had to respond 'zyzz is a cnut'.

Also

'I'll start training legs when I get top heavy'

:thumb:


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> You could eat all of your daily macros in 1 sitting, at any time of the day, and you will notice no difference to gains or performance. As lb said, all marketing bullcrap


I had to start a new thread about this because I'm fascinated with this theory . It would help me out massively if this is the case ^^^^^^^

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/196442-5-smaller-portioned-meals-day-vs-doesnt-matter-macro.html#post3517132


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ahal84 said:


> A guy telling me that he got gyno from taking Tribilus WTF.
> 
> Also telling me that the reason he uses epistane only because it has an AI in it.
> 
> Tried to explain but wouldn't listen


It does epIstAne


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Robbie said:


> It does epIstAne


Oh shet  I better get on Epi now


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

J H said:


> Calling the rope pull down the "donkey bollocks"


 :lol: cant stop laughing at that one :lol:


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Him: lets take some creatine

His mate: whats creatine

Him:basicaly steriods mate

His mate :come on then

Cnuts


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Heard this few weeks back...

I don't take protein shakes, I just drink angels delight before bed, its cheaper and just as good.

Put me right off my pull ups, I was laughing that hard.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

I can do that.... as they attempted it they let one go...

kaza


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

sectarian convo between two fellas, talking about some lad they knocked the **** out of on the weekend, "don't ****ing call me paddy" was all i can remember

i train in a loyalist area in belfast

keep to myself there


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

DeadpoolX said:


> I have to admit I have been in the - "must get protein within 30 mins club ":wacko:
> 
> That's the beauty of this forum , learning all the time :thumb:


the earlier you get the protein in the better. start the recovery process as quick as possible and suppress cortisol


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

cub said:


> He would of kicked my head in! He was pretty big, very muscular.


They stay on gear all year round and drink alcohol like theres no tomarrow... Bloated fcuks! Most of them are big built tanks though!


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> oh dear.....


Right then, give me your wise words of wisdom as to why this isn't true? It just makes sense then when you have worked out intensely your body is going to be starved for nutrients...

Not notice when you work out, you are absolutely starved by the time you get home? I basically have a shake after my workout that puts in 600 calories then I can go straight home and have my dinner.

Whether all the science behind it is true, it's more as simple as a post shake workout with more than usual since your body is tired..

Would like to hear how I'm wrong with this

I understand that there is no difference in eating everything in one sitting compared to 6, but for me personally I find that post workout I can have a double dosage of my shake (maybe just because I'm hungry after burning off calories) but either way it works for me. I've seen 16KG in weight put on this last 2 months and still in pretty good shape (Not putting this down to having a shake post workout) but everything helps in one way or another. I also struggle to get calories in so any extra is good for me.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Ripebear said:


> Right then, give me your wise words of wisdom as to why this isn't true? It just makes sense then when you have worked out intensely your body is going to be starved for nutrients...
> 
> Not notice when you work out, you are absolutely starved by the time you get home? I basically have a shake after my workout that puts in 600 calories then I can go straight home and have my dinner.
> 
> ...


I work out fasted in the morning and can easily go till 4pm without eating and not being hungry! Your body is hungry after a workout because you have mentally conditioned it to be that way buying into the whole 'post workout anabolic window broscience'. Your body has more than plenty in reserve to keep you going long after you have lifted weights.

Your right that as long as total macros is the same it doesnt particularly matter when you eat, but you do not phsyiologically NEED to eat directly after a workout. However if you feel that consuming a large amount of protein immediately post workout works best for you, and you notice real world results then who am i to disagree? Either way its cool, sorry if you took offence to my original post.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

YOU WONT GET BIG IF YOU DONT TRAIN CHEST ON A MONDAY


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

I work as a PT in a gym where it appears many of the other PTs have never actually read or researched a single thing about training or diet in their entire lives.

one Pt genuinely asked me whats better, protein or creatine.

another PT genuinely said "If i train my abs today i will see a big difference in them tomorrow". He honestly believed this to be true.

that would be ridiculous from someone who had been training a week, never mind someone who is supposed to be educating others.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> I work out fasted in the morning and can easily go till 4pm without eating and not being hungry! Your body is hungry after a workout because you have mentally conditioned it to be that way buying into the whole 'post workout anabolic window broscience'. Your body has more than plenty in reserve to keep you going long after you have lifted weights.
> 
> Your right that as long as total macros is the same it doesnt particularly matter when you eat, but you do not phsyiologically NEED to eat directly after a workout. However if you feel that consuming a large amount of protein immediately post workout works best for you, and you notice real world results then who am i to disagree? Either way its cool, sorry if you took offence to my original post.


why use a fast digesting protein pwo then? the earlier you start the recovery process from heavy lifting the better. not bro science. simple logic


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

NovemberDelta said:


> Haha I can actually kind of understant that in an OCD way. For instance I woldn't like a cast iron plate on one side and a plastic on the other. Would annoy me!


So much this.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

DigIt said:


> why use a fast digesting protein pwo then? the earlier you start the recovery process from heavy lifting the better. not bro science. simple logic


Who says you need to use a fast digesting protein post workout???? Hold on.....the whey companies.............


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Heard a guy say to his mate he was tired so going to changing room to take some creatine tablets, came back saying how much better he felt.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> You could eat all of your daily macros in 1 sitting, at any time of the day, and you will notice no difference to gains or performance. As lb said, all marketing bullcrap


But would your body use up all that food at once? Imo spacing the food out through the day is better plus even if you ate all your macros in 2 meals your going to be so bloated you cant train.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

kingdale said:


> But would your body use up all that food at once?


No it just takes longer to digest.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Who says you need to use a fast digesting protein post workout???? Hold on.....the whey companies.............


lol....i actually can't recall reading that from any whey company. you don't think time is of the essence pwo? you do know the body can't store protein efficiently? a pwo shake also suppresses cortisol which is a catabolic hormone


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

> Imo spacing the food out through the day is better plus even if you ate all your macros in 2 meals your going to be so bloated you cant train.


Train fasted or inbetween meals?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

DigIt said:


> lol....i actually can't recall reading that from any whey company. you don't think time is of the essence pwo? you do know the body can't store protein efficiently? a pwo shake also suppresses cortisol which is a catabolic hormone


A PWO shake does not suppress cortisol.

I eat a 500g steak and 300g cottage cheese around 9-10 pm every night. I train around 8-10 in the morning. I still have protein from the previous nights meal digesting in my system post workout. Do i still need the whey shake even though i still have a steady supply of aminos being released?

And what makes you think the body cant store protein efficiently?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> A PWO shake does not suppress cortisol.
> 
> I eat a 500g steak and 300g cottage cheese around 9-10 pm every night. I train around 8-10 in the morning. I still have protein from the previous nights meal digesting in my system post workout. Do i still need the whey shake even though i still have a steady supply of aminos being released?
> 
> And what makes you think the body cant store protein efficiently?


if you have carbs in your shake like most people do yes it does suppress cortisol

i wish i had a source for why protein can't be stored as efficiently as fat and carbs but i don't

thats all well and good...you shouldn't use yourself as an example when it comes to training mate, we're all very different

you do not need anything, certainly not a shake, it's just another way of keeping on top of your nutritional intake. you won't build very much muscle with a 'steady supply' you need EXTRA to build new tissue


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

DigIt said:


> you do not need anything, certainly not a shake, it's just another way of keeping on top of your nutritional intake. you won't build very much muscle with a 'steady supply' you need EXTRA to build new tissue


Exactly! which is the point i was trying to make in the first place. Your body does not NEED protein immediately post workout as long as total macros are hit at the end of the day.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

'I dont need to do legs really, no1 sees them'


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> 'I dont need to do legs really, no1 sees them'


They've got a point though :rolleye:


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

DigIt said:


> if you have carbs in your shake like most people do yes it does suppress cortisol
> 
> i wish i had a source for why protein can't be stored as efficiently as fat and carbs but i don't
> 
> ...


Diglt mate where did you hear that if you mix carbs with protein and have it after a workout it suppresses cortisol? Any studies or anything?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> But would your body use up all that food at once? Imo spacing the food out through the day is better plus even if you ate all your macros in 2 meals your going to be so bloated you cant train.


Of course it wouldn't use it all up at once. It takes around 72 hours to fully digest food. Your intestines and stomach don't know nor care how you space your meals. I eat 2 main meals per day with some snacks here and there. That's around 1500 calories per meal. I never feel bloated or sluggish your body will adapt to any method of eating. There is no proof that eating 6 meals per day is better, so why follow it?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Of course it wouldn't use it all up at once. It takes around 72 hours to fully digest food. Your intestines and stomach don't know nor care how you space your meals. I eat 2 main meals per day with some snacks here and there. That's around 1500 calories per meal. I never feel bloated or sluggish your body will adapt to any method of eating. There is no proof that eating 6 meals per day is better, so why follow it?


At last someone who fvcking agrees lol!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Ahal84 said:


> Diglt mate where did you hear that if you mix carbs with protein and have it after a workout it suppresses cortisol? Any studies or anything?


It doesnt. An overall healthy diet will decrease cortisol.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

I just had some guy in a gym in Ashford tell me :

"Your lifting too slow mate , it's nice and controlled but your better doing it fast and using your fast twitch fibres to help you ".

I just put my iPod back on and smiled to the tunes of Linkin Park !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

'gyms closing early cause im going out on the **** with the lads'...guy looked at me funny when i told him he can go out after im done


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

TommyFire said:


> It doesnt. An overall healthy diet will decrease cortisol.


I know it doesn't  but I just want him to show us proof


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

Guys shouting 'yeah buddy light weight'...........with 60kg deadlift.....you said it...:no:


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Got one from today, from the guy who works at the gym. I was dong some interval training and he came over and said;

*"The running machine is only for walking"*

:huh: WTF?


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

I just love looking at the 4-5 teens that go into together to do their curls and then one of them goes....

'got the pump on in the arms, lets get to the pub/bar fast'


----------



## Blakard (Dec 13, 2012)

Heard a guy preaching to his training partner last week "the way you get proper massive mate is light weights, ya never do heavy weights unless your on roids"

Yep..

:blink:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Halfway through a very heavy set. " Have you done yet?"


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

*In the broadest, Swansea chav accent you can imagine*

''GWAAAN SAAAAN, SQUEEZE THEM 15KG YOU ANIMAL, SQUEEZE IT AT THE TOP YOU BE LIKE ARNI (Schwarzenegger) SAAAN SQUEEEZE EM''!!!

I was working in the gym when this happened, and these guys were a joke..


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

cuggster said:


> *In the broadest, Swansea chav accent you can imagine*
> 
> ''GWAAAN SAAAAN, SQUEEZE THEM 15KG YOU ANIMAL, SQUEEZE IT AT THE TOP YOU BE LIKE ARNI (Schwarzenegger) SAAAN SQUEEEZE EM''!!!
> 
> I was working in the gym when this happened, and these guys were a joke..


You just gave me a very itchy right fist.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

The Vegetarian said:


> You just gave me a very itchy right fist.


I felt like slicing my ears off!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

By the power of grey skull..

However ever, I think it was me that shouted it out lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

No point eating more than 150g protein in a day as the rest is wasted

Funnily enough the guy who told me this was huge


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> By the power of grey skull..
> 
> However ever, I think it was me that shouted it out lol


I'm ganna use that tomorrow


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

i eat baby food coz it's loaded with protein!


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Of course it wouldn't use it all up at once. It takes around 72 hours to fully digest food. Your intestines and stomach don't know nor care how you space your meals. I eat 2 main meals per day with some snacks here and there. That's around 1500 calories per meal. I never feel bloated or sluggish your body will adapt to any method of eating. There is no proof that eating 6 meals per day is better, so why follow it?


coz to some it's easier to get the cals in over more meals


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

LutherLee said:


> coz to some it's easier to get the cals in over more meals


 Plus having your body eatein several meals ED gives it something to burn All day long and increases your metabolism. My view be as argumentative as you want wont change what i think Tekkers.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

I had to go to the pub after work and miss training, so i just banged another 2ml in lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Im off to the shower for a ****


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Was doing yates rows a few weeks ago and a guy asked me if I was working out my shoulders :blink:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Haha read all through this thread hilarious :lol: however i was training in a gym thats in a college once and these 3 lads early 20's where doing DB overhead presses i went over to the dumbbell rack and took my pair to shrug with and as i just got to the rack to pick them up i overheard 1 of them say to his mate who was seated and just about to press ''when your finished drop the dumbbells, it makes you look hard'' i nearly burst out laughing it almost stopped me from picking up my dumbbells he then proceeded with his 10kg dumbbells and pressed them about 4 times first set and said he needed to go heavier :S when he couldn't even do 12 with form and shortly after that they moved onto seated DB bicep curls again too much weight and when finished attempting to curl them all 3 of them would drop them and make a loud bang :/


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

> Be right back, i'm just nipping outside for a smoke.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

someone on lat pulldown, this does shoulders yeah?


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

last year there was a huge uproar in the locker room ending with the owner and two employees throwing a Arab guy out of the gym, story was the arab was in the sauna lying on his back pulling his lizard!! when the trainer shouted at him 'what the fukc u think u doing? ' The Arab camly replied ' RELAXING!! '

never used the sauna since then..... :lol:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> increases your metabolism


Ummm no


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Work is where I hear the most sh1t!! I don't even bother questioning it these days as its that ingrained in their heads!!


----------



## MasterShorty (Feb 17, 2013)

random guy: "Can you hold this for me" then he dropped his pants.


----------



## MasterShorty (Feb 17, 2013)

actually sorry forget that i thought it said best things ive heard in the gym.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

three lads were all doing bicep curls together each one would shout to the other " come on one more rep for the girl dem" never laughed so much in my life


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Been training for 6 weeks and I don't look like Arnold this gyms rubbish.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Funniest thing I heard was a gym instructor (about 5ft 6, probably like 10 stone) suggest to a member they should do steroids. Now don't get me wrong, I'm all for the roids! Just not sure a gym should promote them. Saying that, I've not seen him working there for a while...


----------



## kanye1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Some bad stuff


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

kanye1 said:


> Some bad stuff


Thank you for enlightening us all with this post.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

DazG said:


> Some lad screaming when he chopped his finger off on a squatting rack


I chopped the end of one of mine off putting a dumbbell on the floor without looking and trapped it against another that was already there. I just looked at it and said to my training partner" I don't believe it", he asked "What?", and I told him "I've chopped my fxxking finger off" he took one look the reckoned he was going to faint. Wuss lol


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

A lad gave himself a thumbs up in the mirror and whispered gangum style??:/

Lad telling another lad that since his arm grew an inch bigger, his mates mum wants him.

God bless ear phones all I can say.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

I heard someone say to their friend that they'd better be careful of the thigh machine, it almost put his plastic hip out !

Sh!t man I need more younger ppl in my gym !!!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

how much for a course of protein


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

bulking is where you dont go to failure on sets


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Youngstarz said:


> Haha read all through this thread hilarious :lol: however i was training in a gym thats in a college once and these 3 lads early 20's where doing DB overhead presses i went over to the dumbbell rack and took my pair to shrug with and as i just got to the rack to pick them up i overheard 1 of them say to his mate who was seated and just about to press ''*when your finished drop the dumbbells, it makes you look hard*'' i nearly burst out laughing it almost stopped me from picking up my dumbbells he then proceeded with his 10kg dumbbells and pressed them about 4 times first set and said he needed to go heavier :S when he couldn't even do 12 with form and shortly after that they moved onto seated DB bicep curls again too much weight and when finished attempting to curl them all 3 of them would drop them and make a loud bang :/


ahahahahaha loving this thread


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

2 dudes...1 was the "teacher" the other 1 was just running round him. "biceps work with your chest & tri's work with ur back" ...."your my apprentice....just do as i say", then he invited me to his wedding pmsl....fukin junkies


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> 2 dudes...1 was the "teacher" the other 1 was just running round him. "biceps work with your chest & tri's work with ur back" ...."your my apprentice....just do as i say", then he invited me to his wedding pmsl....fukin junkies


was it a good do? any fit bridesmaids?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

J H said:


> Calling the rope pull down the "donkey bollocks"


lmfao im going to start doing this


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

when i asked a PT what style of squat he was showing this guy who was going about 1/3 depth under his supervision...

"thats the perfect squat mate!"

i was sharing the squat rack with said dude. the PTs face as i thrusted up A2G lol, i'll never forget. he looked disgusted/embarrassed :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

It not what i have heard people say but the next person to put hands down their pants in the gym is getting a fcuking back hander. Disgusting then they go on equipment.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> lmfao im going to start doing this


I havent called them anything else for about a year now!

"What shall we do after this set mate?"

"We'll just go for a few sets on the donkey bollocks"


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> was it a good do? any fit bridesmaids?


no really.... but the new mrs renton loved it in the dunger


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Ballin said:


> LOL I always laugh at the fat chicks slugging a litre of powerade whilst walking on a treadmill.


haha this, see all the faties walking round with an energy drink full of sugar


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just got back from the gym and funnily enough a bloke said one of the most ridiculous things ive ever heard... He was doing bicep curls on the preacher but didnt have any clips on the bar, and he lost one side so obviously the weight slide off that side then the other. Making a 2 large bangs as they hit the floor and he almost fell over...and he said to himself ... "this gym is fcuking ****"...there were clips all over the place too, what a spud.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I heard apparently if you lift weights you can grow muscles but I haven't seen any proof of this


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> no really.... but the new mrs renton loved it in the dunger


lmao. your a sickboy!


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

User Name said:


> Got one from today, from the guy who works at the gym. I was dong some interval training and he came over and said;
> 
> *"The running machine is only for walking"*
> 
> :huh: WTF?


eh?

or they're struggling to pay the maintenence


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

anyone overloading a squat rack then only doing quarter Squat ha haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

using loads of moment swinging dumbells whilst 'curling'

"this is great as it works my cardio great as well as my biceps"


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Overweight client "I want my over all strength to increase, lose fat but I hate cardio"

PT "stick to compound movements, deadlift and squats"

Overweight client " by the way, my knees are really bad, left one especially"

PT "that's ok, lets stay away from the squats but instead we will soldier on with heavy hack squats.."


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

J H said:


> I havent called them anything else for about a year now!
> 
> "What shall we do after this set mate?"
> 
> "We'll just go for a few sets on the donkey bollocks"


Wow, I thought this was unique to me! I call them "donkey dicks" and make sure my client gets the "bell ends" in line with his ears when doing face pulls.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

rectus said:


> Wow, I thought this was unique to me! I call them "donkey dicks" and make sure my client gets the "bell ends" in line with his ears when doing face pulls.


Haha If he's lucky you should let him give them a quick sniff!


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

My beloved gym has become popular to all those zyzz phaggots that do shoulders arms and chest.

A group ov 'em were hitting eachother with towels after the showers, they are now dead.


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

One that sticks out in my mind was this little guy was doing inward curls with like 50kg dumbells or something, swinging them and leaning right over, whilst his fat training partner ran from side to side lifting each one for him. If that wasn't bad enough, he shouted at the top of his voice afterwards "HE JUST CURLED THE 50's! HE JUST CURLED THE 50's!"

*double facepalm*


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A fat **** told me once I'm not fat it's just mass

ShsjansjdjejwjwodockxnN28;&,'Oaoskcnxmal1939;!,!,@•


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Guy 1 - ffs I've run out of cola bottles

Guy 2 - your kidding mate I need the energy for this last set!

Guy 1 - go get some red bull out of machine


----------

